# Biker-Fußvolk Impressionen OWL



## JENSeits (8. Januar 2010)

Hallo OWL'ler,

Hier mal nen Thred für Geschichten aus unserer Region. Egal ob mit Bikern, Wanderern, Nordic Walkern oder sonstigem ... einfach raus damit

Dann frohes Posten


----------



## JENSeits (8. Januar 2010)

Ich muss dann wohl den Anfang machen wie's aussieht^^ 

also bisher kam fast nur gutes, bisauf das Treffen auf 3 etwas fülligere Personen und deren Hunde, aber vielleicht hat Maurice ja Lust das zuerzählen, ich jedenfalls nicht 

die Tage mit den Anderen nen Stück hochgeshcoben im Schnee (seitlich vom Kammweg der vom Kahlewartparkplatz weggeht) nen kleineres Kind: "Guck ma wie hoch die sind" 


jetzt ihr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL_Biker (14. Januar 2010)

Also ich bike ja erst seit ca. 2 Wochen, davon gezwungernermaßen gleich ein paar mal im Schnee.
Was mir da auffällt sind die Blicke meiner Nachbarn und der Fußgänger, die mich wie einen Alien angucke wenn ich gut eingepackt mit Skijacke losfahre. 

An dem "Daisy-Samstag" kam irgendwann langsam ein Auto von hinten und ich war doch, da ich eh an eine Kreuzung kam so freundlich ganz an die Seite in tieferen Schnee zu fahren und schließlich sogar stehen zu bleiben.
Als der Autofahrer dann vorbei ist, musste ich mir trotzdem noch ne Beschimpfung in Form von wilden Handzeichen gefallen lassen.   Danke...


Viele Grüße!


----------



## JENSeits (14. Januar 2010)

Ich will dir den Spaß ja echt nicht verderben, aber das wird dir noch öfters passieren fürchte ich. Wenns nciht mehr geht m Allgemeinen, bleibe dickfällig wenn dich welche "anpöbeln" und mache bei denen was nettes, die dich berücksichtigen. Klappt bei mir suppi und nen guter Wille bringt auch was. freundlcihes Handzeichenw enn mal der Fahrradweg an ner Kreuzung freighelaten wird etc 

Frohe Fahrt!


----------



## OWL_Biker (14. Januar 2010)

Ja, war auch das erste und einzige mal bisher, aber man regt sich natürlich schon auf. 
Und ist ja auch nicht anders in anderen alltäglichen Situationen, wo man mal ohne Grund angemacht wird, beim Auto fahren, auf der Arbeit, in der Disco etc...


----------



## chucki_bo (15. Januar 2010)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Also ich bike ja erst seit ca. 2 Wochen, davon gezwungernermaßen gleich ein paar mal im Schnee.
> Was mir da auffällt sind die Blicke meiner Nachbarn und der Fußgänger, die mich wie einen Alien angucke wenn ich gut eingepackt mit Skijacke losfahre.



Kein Wunderl, wenn Du auf nem Race MTB mit Skijacke losziehst  - nein im ernst, dass ist wohl der Normalfall, das wir bei einer Schnee / Wintertour mindestens 3 - 4 Mal nen goldenen Blödmann vom Fußvolk verliehen bekommen...Das geht wohl allen so. Aber da stehen wir drüber - denke ich 

By the way (offtopic) : Falls Du nen Kat suchst, ich hab noch einen zu verkaufen

munter bleiben...


----------



## poekelz (15. Januar 2010)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Als der Autofahrer dann vorbei ist, musste ich mir trotzdem noch ne Beschimpfung in Form von wilden Handzeichen gefallen lassen.   Danke...



...und das ist nicht nur an einem Daisy-Samstag so!
Wer mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fährt, weiß, dass insbesondere morgens oftmals ein kriegsähnlicher Zustand auf der Straße herrscht. Aber da steht man irgendwann drüber und fährt bei verschneiten oder zugeschobenen Radwegen eben auf der geräumten Fahrbahn 


Gruß
Frank


----------



## kris. (15. Januar 2010)

poekelz schrieb:


> und fährt bei verschneiten oder zugeschobenen Radwegen eben auf der geräumten Fahrbahn
> Gruß
> Frank


 
SO mache ich das auch immer wenn die motorisierten Ignoranten den Radweg nicht räumen. Auf meine Weg zur Arbeit ist der am schlechtesten geräumte Weg wo? Naaaaaaaa?!?

Richtig! Direkt vor einem Autohaus... 
Irgenwenn haben die mal einen richtig fetten Schneball an der Schaufensterscheibe. 

kris.


----------



## JENSeits (15. Januar 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Richtig! Direkt vor einem Autohaus...



mich würde jetzt einmal der Vergleich mit dem Weg vor nem Bikehaus interessieren ....


----------



## kris. (15. Januar 2010)

An einem Bikeshop komme ich auf meinem Weg leider nicht vorbei.
Aber ich werde mal die Augen offen halten... 

kris.


----------



## OWL_Biker (15. Januar 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> SO mache ich das auch immer wenn die motorisierten Ignoranten den Radweg nicht räumen. Auf meine Weg zur Arbeit ist der am schlechtesten geräumte Weg wo? Naaaaaaaa?!?
> 
> Richtig! Direkt vor einem Autohaus...
> Irgenwenn haben die mal einen richtig fetten Schneball an der Schaufensterscheibe.
> ...



Hahaha, bei mir auch, ohne Witz... son kleiner Gebrauchtwagenhändler...

Zum angeguckt werden: Stört mich auch nicht, denn es war meiszt so ein "Was ist das denn fürn Spinner" im positiven Sinn. 
Einer hat mich sogar angehalten und wollte nen bisschen plaudern obs denn Spaß macht und ob ich mich schon gelegt hab usw.

@chucki_bo: Ich glaub ich steh gerade voll auffem Schlach - Was meinst du mit Kat?

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (16. Januar 2010)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> @chucki_bo: Ich glaub ich steh gerade voll auffem Schlach - Was meinst du mit Kat?
> 
> Schöne Grüße!



Ich hatte auf deiner Profilseite gelesen, dass du Kat segelst.


----------



## OWL_Biker (16. Januar 2010)

Achsooo. 

Hab im Sommer tatsächlich mal gesucht, aber soviel fahre ich dann doch nicht, da lohnt es sich einfach nicht. Für 1000 Euro bekommt man ja nichts vernünftiges.


----------



## szenebiker (17. Januar 2010)

Moin, also mich wollte diese Woche beim verbeifahren jemand vom Rad schubsen, doch er rechnete nicht mit meiner Geschwindigkeit und als er ansetzte mich mit der Schulter zu Rammen war ich schon vorbei und er legte sich genügsam in den Schnee Ich fragte dann ganz freundlich ob er nicht lieber Rad fahren wolle ist sicherer


----------



## chucki_bo (17. Januar 2010)

szenebiker schrieb:


> Moin, also mich wollte diese Woche beim verbeifahren jemand vom Rad schubsen, doch er rechnete nicht mit meiner Geschwindigkeit und als er ansetzte mich mit der Schulter zu Rammen war ich schon vorbei und er legte sich genügsam in den Schnee Ich fragte dann ganz freundlich ob er nicht lieber Rad fahren wolle ist sicherer



   ... und hat er geantwortet oder konnte er nicht, weil er Schnee im Esszimmer hatte ???


----------



## JENSeits (26. März 2010)

Ich habe dein Eindurck, dass die Autofahrer seid dem Wetterumschwung viel netter sind. Gleiches gilt für alle restlichen Leute. Habs schon woanders gepostet und zitier es einfach mal 


JENSeits schrieb:


> Heute wars bei mir recht ruhig, man hat nur den ein oder anderen komischen Autofahrer gehabt. Haben die alle diesen Gedankengang: "OH warm & trocken, GAAASSSS!!!" ??
> Bei euch auch so? Konnte Sie aber gut einbremsen bzw vorsichtiger werden lassen, indem man ihnen was zugucken gibt ... wheelies etc ...





JENSeits schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein, das letzens bei den ersten Sonnenstrahlen im Jahr die Leute mir Platz gemacht haben, ohne zuzögern. Selbst als ich 10m aufm HR die Fußgängerzone gekreuzt habe, wurde ich angelächelt.
> 
> Einen Tag später, bei Regen und 10°C, die gleichen Leute, die gleiche Zeit, die gleichen Aktionen und ich hab nur Schimpfworte an Kopf geschmissen bekommen, und es gab eine Wegsblockade nach der nächsten ....
> Jaja das Wetter


----------



## JENSeits (18. April 2010)

kein Fußvolk aber heute einfach genial: Tour aufm Kammweg gemacht. Sind an einer Hütte zwischen Blasheim und Holzhausen vorbei gekommen. Da steht ein nicht waldtauglicher alter Golf (glaube) und ein Rentner-Ehepaar nimmt Klappstühle ausm Auto und setzen sich da an den Hauptweg 

ich musste spontan lachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (17. Oktober 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich war vor ein paar Tagen bei einem schönen Tag (nach viel Mistwetter) mit 2 Freunden im Wald unterwegs. 2 Dh'ler und ich mitm Enduro. Die Beiden im DH-Schlafanzug und ich mit Tourenkleidung. Allesamt mit Fullface.
> 
> Wir fahren über die Waldautobahn und biegen in einen Trail ein. Nach ein paar Metern kommt uns nen kränkelnder Kollege entgegen. Wir bleiben stehen und reden mit ihm.
> Da betreten von oben aus ein paar Kinder 7-16 den Trail und ihre Mutter trottet hinterher. Da fragt der Kleine "Sind das Mountainbikes?" Ich antworte "Ja, genau richtig" und lächle ihn freundlich an. Der dreht sich sofort mit einem "Hab ich dir doch gesagt, Mama!" zu seiner Mutter um und geht den Trail an uns vorbei ... Die Mutter kommt an uns heran und lächelt verlegen. Dabei spricht sie mich an mit einem "Ich habe vorhin vermutet, das es BMX-Räder sind, aber da lag ich wohl falsch." Sie hat sich dann noch kurz über den Unterschied bei mir erkundigt.
> ...



Rene hat auch noch einen: 





Ins4n3 schrieb:


> Naja gibt's nicht allzu viel zu erzählen, waren, wie schon von Jens erwähnt, ein bisschen auf den Hometrails fahren. Als wir dann grade wieder zum Startpunkt rollen wollten kam uns eine Gruppe von "mittelalterlich" gekleideten Leuten entgegen.
> Prinzessin und so
> Das erstaunen war wohl auf beiderseiten groß, den wir sahen auch nich grade alltäglich aus, aber diese Kostüme da waren echt der hit
> 
> Dachte ich fall vom Rad vor lachen.


----------



## JENSeits (3. November 2010)

passt auf - in Lübbecke ist der Hobbycheriff unterwegs -.-


----------



## chucki_bo (4. November 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> passt auf - in Lübbecke ist der Hobbycheriff unterwegs -.-



... und was kann und macht der ??


----------



## JENSeits (9. November 2010)

der versperrt dir den Trail und meckert rum, droht den Hund loszulassen (welcher schon total am Rad drehte) und droht die Polizei zurufen. er lässt nicht mit sich reden ... schade an sich. Dabei habe ich mich vollkommen ok verhalten. Wie immer halt


----------



## chucki_bo (10. November 2010)

Aha... 

Wie darf ich mir den Herren denn so vorstellen.... ?

In meinem Kopf entwickelt sich so dass Bild eines Rentners mit Wanderhose und rechts herum drehender Uhr. Köter möglicherweise Richtung Jagdhund - auf alle Fälle REINrassig. Oder liege ich falsch??

Interessant zu wissen, weil auf solche Leute kann ich ja.....


----------



## poekelz (10. November 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Aha...
> 
> Wie darf ich mir den Herren denn so vorstellen.... ?
> 
> ...



Cool, wie schnell sich von den wenigen Beschreibungsworten ein analoges Feindbild bei mir entwickelt...also alle die so aussehen und es NICHT sind, bitte von "unserem" Waldgebiet fernhalten 

Die Jagdsaison ist eröffnet


----------



## kris. (10. November 2010)

Hmmm, blonder Schäferhund mit blauen Augen?! 
Ohoh, jetzt kommen wir aber vom Thema ab...


----------



## chucki_bo (10. November 2010)

Wie hieß denn der Tüpp in den alten Folgen der Lindenstrasse nochmal.... ?

Onkel Franz - so war es lt. google.... Der hatte auch nen Schäferhund ... 

Also - am Sonntag die Haubitze mit in den Wald geschleppt und Spaß am SS-Bunker haben...


----------



## JENSeits (10. November 2010)

Jetzt übertreibt mal nicht - sonst muss ich editieren 

Er war grauhaarig, kurz geschnitten. schlank gebaut und nen MArkenfetischist, ich habe nur die Tatzen auf jedem Kleidungsstück erblicken können 
Der Kleine ist vllt 1,80 groß und hat nen schwarzen Hund mit sehr kurzem Fell. Was das für eine Rasse ist? - Da fragste den falschen 


LG Jens


----------



## kris. (10. November 2010)

Wo das Tatzen-Zeug doch seit Jahren immer schlechter geworden ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (10. November 2010)

Kann ich nicht beurteilen - trage erst seid einem Jahr 2 Jäckchen ....


----------



## JENSeits (28. Dezember 2010)

Heute und die Tage wünschten mir mehrer Leute eine sichere Fahrt und viel Spaß!

Schön wieder positive Aktionen zuhaben 




LG Jens


----------



## Peter88 (28. Dezember 2010)

mir zeigen die Herrschaften einen vogel oder kreisen mit dem Zeigfinger vor ihrer Stirn. wenn sie mich beim Grundlagentraining mit ihren suv überholen.
um kurz darauf rechts abzubiegen und dabei mit Schritttempo über alle 4 angetrieben 275ger Niederquerschnitts reifen um die Kurve zu driften
?


----------



## JENSeits (28. Dezember 2010)

warst du das heute mit der gelben kappe etc die alsweder straße hoch? dann kann ich es optisch jedenfalls verstehen


----------



## Peter88 (28. Dezember 2010)

ne lol


----------



## JENSeits (15. Februar 2011)

Am Wochenende waren die Reaktionen mal wieder gut 
Lag aber vllt auch an der Fotoausrüstung, die Alex aufgefahren hatte


----------



## poekelz (15. Februar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Lag aber vllt auch an der Fotoausrüstung, die Alex aufgefahren hatte



Details? Cam, Lampe, ect.....


----------



## Surfjunk (15. Februar 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Details? Cam, Lampe, ect.....



Ja, vor allem die Cam interesiert mich auch.


----------



## JENSeits (15. Februar 2011)

Da lasst den Alex sprechen ... Ich habe nicht alles angegrabbelt, mit meinen Futtfingern 
Blitze waren von Nikon, die Cam eine D700. 
Lampe gab's keine.


LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saschka88 (16. Februar 2011)

Da meldet sich mal der Alex zu Wort

Kamera war wie von Jens erwähnt eine Nikon D700.
Die D2xs blieb bei den Lichtverhältnissen in der Tasche liegen.

Objetkive kamen das Samyang 14mm, das Nikon 24-70 und das Nikon 70-200 zum Einsatz.

Zitat von paar Spaziergängern "Oh ein Strobist, mit was löst ihr die Blitze den aus...." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Geblitzt wurde extern mit zwei SB600 ohne Lichtformer und ausgelöst über einen SB900 der an der Kamera saß...

paar Fotos gibt hier zu sehen...

facebook.com/AlexGoerlitzFotografie


Gruß
Alex


----------



## JENSeits (4. März 2011)

Heute habe ich mal wieder einige Blicke einstecken müssen. War mit dem Trialer viel in der Nähe der B65 in Eilhausen. Auf der Mauer am Blumengeschäft balancieren ... war aber ganz amüsant, wie immer


----------



## OWL_Biker (6. März 2011)

Puuuuh heute war schlimm. War das erste (bzw. 2. Mal nach freitag als ich nach 6km nen platten hatte und flickzeug vergessen) nach laengerer zeit wieder draussen und es war schlimm. War ja eigentlich klar, schoenster sonntag des jahres bis jetzt und halb Bielefeld im wald. 
Frage mich aber echt wieso manche leute teilweise so auf krawall gebuerstet sind auf einem schoenem sonntag. Ich komme angefahren, bremse auf 10 runter und rufe ganz freundlich ob ich bitte kurz durchduerfte. Dann wurd mir langsam platz gemacht und ich wurd gefragt wieso ich denn keine klingel haette. Weils zu viel wiegt und an SO einem bike nicht aussieht hab ich laechelnd gesagt, der herr hat dann auch gelacht und eig. War alles gut ausser dass ich die naechste gegensteigung ganz ohne anschwung nehmen musste, naja egal, sonntag halt. Aber halt, wollte gerade weiter, da schreit seine frau los. DAS IDT ABER SOOO GEFAEHRLICH OHNE KLINGEL! BLABLABLA. 
Da ist mir doch echt die Hutschnur geplatzt und ich hab mal gefragt was eigentlich ihr problem ist, dass ich mit weniger als schrittgeschwindigkeit vorbei fahre und mich ueberaus hoeflich verhalten hatte.... Au mann ey. Dann bin ich weiter, glaub sie war erstmal baff, aber wahrscheinlich null einsichtig 

Egal war dann trotzdem ganz gut wenn auch kurz.


----------



## chucki_bo (7. März 2011)

Du hast schon Recht mit dem "eigenartigen Verhalten" einiger Spaziergänger. *Trotzdem *gehört an ein Fahrrad (auch an ein MTB) ein Klingel.

Die wiegt NIX und die Optik wird auch nicht zerstört.

Der Vorteil ist eben, dass Du Dich deutlich früher bemerkbar machen kannst und das verschafft Dir neben dem früheren "Patzmachen" auch (meistens) nen Sympathievorsprung... 

meint...
chucki_bo


----------



## poekelz (7. März 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Der Vorteil ist eben, dass Du Dich deutlich früher bemerkbar machen kannst und das verschafft Dir neben dem früheren "Patzmachen" auch (meistens) nen Sympathievorsprung...



Vor allem, wenn man beim Vorbeifahren sich noch kurz für´s Platzmachen bedankt, dann nimmt man eventuellen Nörglern gleich den Wind aus den Segeln.

Es ist eben so, dass es speziell sonntags auf den üblichen Spaziergänger-Rennstrecken, zumal bei solchem Wetter wie gestern, eng werden kann. Da hilft nur früher oder woanders fahren, oder Rücksicht nehmen.


----------



## chucki_bo (7. März 2011)

So ist das ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL_Biker (7. März 2011)

Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, ich habe Rücksicht genommen. Jedes mal mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit vorbei gefahren und mit guter Laune danke gesagt... 

chucki, ich denke mal Klingel ist ne Glaubenssache. =D 
Mal sehen wenns so weiterghet muss ich wohl noch mal darüber nachdenken bevor ich mich jedes mal so ärger.

Klar eher fahren, Wege umfahren... das geht halt nicht immer bzw. ist dann manchmal auch zu umständlich.
Ich muss aber auch zugeben dass ich mich schon lange nicht mehr so geärgert habe und meist eigentlich gute Erfahrungen mit Fußgängern mache. 
Gestern hab ich mich aber echt gefragt wieso man auf so einem Schönwetter-Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen Sonntag so einen Stress um nichts machen muss...

VG
Fabian


----------



## kris. (7. März 2011)

Bei manchen kommt auch eine freundliche Ansprache wesentlich besser an als "weggeklingelt" zu werden. Ich machs mal so und mal so, jenachdem wonach mir grade ist


----------



## Zearom (7. März 2011)

Ich hab mir die Klingel abmontiert, meiner Meinung nach bringt das absolut nix, man wird entweder überhört, oder die Leute springen völlig hektisch und erschrocken auf die Fahrbahnen (ich kann ja nicht auf 500 meter entfernung anfangen zu klingeln, womit wir wieder beim überhören wären). Highlight war ein Greis mit 3 hunden (ohne leine), er meinte er müsse mir nicht platzmachen, weil kein markierter Radweg sichtbar ist (war son kombinierter Gehweg, man muss halt rücksicht nehmen...). Ehrlich gesagt ich habs mir abgewöhnt, vor allem abends wenn Leute garnicht rauswollen aber wegen hunden rausmüssen, ist das teilweise ein kampf um jeden zentimeter, hab da auch immer weniger bock drauf. Genauso wirds wohl auch radler geben die auch so die sau rauslassen, aber manchmal hab ich echt das gefühl die leute wollen einen absichtlich ärgern.

Es wäre echt alles wesentlich einfacher, wenn man sich nicht so extrem befeinden würde. Und offen gesagt ich hab ernsthaft das Gefühl das dies bei älteren Personen verschärft vorkommt, bei jungen Gruppen kommt man problemlos vorbei.

Eventuell irre ich mich auch...


----------



## chucki_bo (7. März 2011)

Stimmt schon. Die Klingel ist kein Allheilmittel. 
Ich klingel möglichst früh, wenn's dann nicht hilft
Fahr ich halt vorbei ( möglichst langsam). 

Das Problem mit erschrockenen FG hatte ich
Aber auch schon. 

Later


----------



## JENSeits (17. April 2011)

Jetzt gabt's bei dem prima Wetter eigentlich nur positives zu berichten 

Ist es bei euch auch so gut?


----------



## kris. (17. April 2011)

Bisher schon. Aber es sind einfach zu viele!


----------

